# Installing Mac OS X 10.2 6C98.



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Boot Screen:


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Select a Destination:


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Select a Destination - Options


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

> Installing this software requires 1.9GB of disk space.
> 
> You have selected to erase this disk and format it as a Mac OS Extended disk, then install Mac OS X. All the data on the disk will be lost.


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Custom Install:


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Show Log:


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 21, 2002)

the least you  could do is show it to us on an LCD or flat panel


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Still installing... 4:28 AM here!


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Disk 2:





Disk 2 Installing:


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

It still says "Get iTools" during the setup:


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 21, 2002)

the boot screen doesn't have the signature 2-faced mac! they should fix it. just keep it the same but with the line through the center so we know it's a mac!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 21, 2002)

1.9GB!!!!!!!!!

WOW!


----------



## ddma (Jul 21, 2002)

Also, image files can now be previewed in icon view in Finder like Windows XP's Thumbails in Explorer.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 21, 2002)

A two disc installer stinks. I say they put DVD drives in the low end iMac and eMac and give a DVD out as an installer, for those who want it. I has to be cheaper than stamping two cds, building larger packaging, ect.


----------



## pooldiver1712 (Jul 21, 2002)

Is that boot screen as a replacement for the first thing we see the little Mac Plus, or is it a replacement for the screen with the progression bar, or  both


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 21, 2002)

I thinik it is a replacement for the mac plus.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 21, 2002)

How about this:


----------



## kanecorp (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *How about this: *


i like that better


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *the boot screen doesn't have the signature 2-faced mac! they should fix it. just keep it the same but with the line through the center so we know it's a mac! *


I wonder if that's going the way of the rainbow Apple?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 21, 2002)

yeah, I liked the Rainbow apple too...
a "white" apple is dull. and an "aquafied" apple is pretty cool. How about a rainbow-aquafied apple?


----------



## sjb2016 (Jul 21, 2002)

Is the Jaguar installer really 2 CD's.  Now as I state in my subject, I don't know, but isn't WinXP all on one CD?  I would hope not, as that would certainly take away one of my favorite gripes with Microsucks, bloatware.  I loved the fact that at my former work I could literally put a base configuration for the university's machines (OS 9, Office, IE, Netscape, Virex, Quicktime, and several other small things) all on a CD and still have more than enough room to put a bootable system folder on one CD.  Certainly we can segment, but one disc is better than two.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## DooBall (Jul 21, 2002)

pimp jaguar apple... nuff said


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

Thumbnails View in Finder:






Browse Windows Network:





Connecting to Widnows Network:


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

New Boot Screen Video (Requires QuickTime 6):
Right click and save link to disk


----------



## gibbs (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for this hard work ddma. Its always nice to see the latest builds.

How is the speed?


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

All things are faster a little bit than OS X 10.1.5. I am using PowerBook G4 667 (VGA), 768MB. But I don't see any way that speed would be faster than 40%! But Application relaunch time has much improved. It is because the new BSD kernal.

Mail.app is very good. I like it now groups all Inbox of different accounts together.

Finder is not very stable yet. But sprind-loaded folder is very cool.

Genie effect is very smooth excepts minimizing QuickTime movies. It still like what it did in 10.1.5.

Still keep trying... Ask anything you want to know pls.


----------



## gibbs (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah after using the 6c8x builds I had this nagging feeling that people expecting it to be as fast/faster than os9 are perhaps going to be dissapointed.

But then again....IIRC.... that macosxrumors.com guy said it was fast in a certain build he tried, so who knows. You can never tell with development builds and all that debug code/new features being added/tested all the time.

Damn the anticipation! Damn it!


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

I always think Quartz Extreme isn't enabled on my PowerBook G4 16MB Radeon...


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok, I have 2 PowerBook G4 667 side by side comparing!

I found the window resizing is much smooth in OS X 10.2 compare to 10.1.5. For example, if you are brosing a webpage without compact content, you should resize the browser window better. It was test on Chimera 0.4.0 and http://www.apple.com/.

Window resizing is very smooth in Finder. Window scrolling is very smooth too.

I guess the probelm with minimizing QuickTime movies is because I don't have enough memory or it is only a preview release of Mac OS X 10.2.

Start up is around 10 secs faster than 10.1.5. It is still very slow compare with Windows XP.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 22, 2002)

guys, lets not forget that prerelease builds like ddma's still have lots of breakpoints in the code that the programmers leave in so they can debug easier/highlight what they want to work on. If added up they can be a real bottleneck. I'm sure things will be fastest in the actual released build when all the breakpoints are taken out.


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

Sure  And this version of OS X still buggy in somewhere like FTP in Finder doesn't display corrent folder list, etc...


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh... and just checked my PC... OS X 10.2 doesn't take any shit in those connected folders!  We can forget those .Trash., .A Folder A. sh*t!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjb2016 _
> *Is the Jaguar installer really 2 CD's.  Now as I state in my subject, I don't know, but isn't WinXP all on one CD?  I would hope not, as that would certainly take away one of my favorite gripes with Microsucks, bloatware.*


Have to disappoint you, XP comes on one nice little CD.
Maybe Mac OS X also goes a little bloatware, with all those languages and stupid things like iChat.
At least it seems one can choose now which languages to install.


----------



## ddma (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, why we need to care how many CDs it comes with? We are still paying the same damn fu*king expensive price... And when software grows more advance, it will need more discs. Just like when you grow older and older, you will eat more and more, right? Heehee

--
DOS - 1 floppy
Windows 3.1 - 3 floppies
Windows 95 - 15 floppies
Windows 98 - 1xxMB in one CD-ROM
Windows Me - 2xxMB in one CD-ROM


----------



## zerorex (Jul 22, 2002)

Coming from a unix perspective, two disks isnt bad at all.  FreeBSD with all the port and packages takes liek 4 or 5, and SUSE Linux comes on 6.  If the bloat is for extra apps, even ones I will never use, I dont mind it as long as I can choose which ones I am going to install.  Thank god I can now just install the epson drives and wont have 200+meg of extra printerdrives I will never need.  The problem with windows is that it has gotten increasingly larger on the install side without providing a resonable amount of new apps or functionality in turn.  Also, I think we have missed the really important point.  Im mean really why do I care how many disks the windows installer takes... Im not planning on installing it any time soon.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 23, 2002)

Is the About this Mac 'X' icon jaguar fur, or is it still blue?

How well does the junk mail filter work?

What else is new?


----------



## fryke (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *Sure  And this version of OS X still buggy in somewhere like FTP in Finder doesn't display corrent folder list, etc... *



But FTP in Finder is there? Sounds good. Did you check the FTP-Server's log to see whether it opens like 10 connections to the server like Mac OS 9 did with its funky Network Access application?


----------



## metfoo (Jul 23, 2002)

quit b!tching about the number of cd's the os is on. Apple sells 1 cd set for their os now, not several depending on the language. This is not only cheaper for apple, but also keeps you from having to repurchase the OS for a new language.

Apple is also including several apps that are not included with XP. Each app is going to take up more disk space. The more features teh OS has, the more disk space as well.

Call it bloat ware if you want, but in my eyes, its a bargain. And no matter how you look at it, OS X is way better than XP.


----------



## Holmes (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by metfoo _
> *quit b!tching about the number of cd's the os is on. Apple sells 1 cd set for their os now, not several depending on the language. This is not only cheaper for apple, but also keeps you from having to repurchase the OS for a new language.
> 
> Apple is also including several apps that are not included with XP. Each app is going to take up more disk space. The more features teh OS has, the more disk space as well.
> ...



Yeah.  I'm a developer and I have to say it is NOT bloat.  In the first developer package Apple sent me OS9.  16 CD's.  Thats right!  16!

OS9 needs to have its own CD for EVERY language.  OSX has all languages on one CD.  Thats's why it seems so much larger.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 23, 2002)

Though it is certainly of good value to have all languages and a load of free programs on the OS install CD, it does not conform to Apple's extremely simplistic policies.

Remember installing old programs from 8 or 9 1.5 MB floppies? Remember how the CD obliterated that altogther?

Now the time has come when we are beginning to push the limits again, now with a consumer OS. I only suggest moving to DVD because Apple has the greatest conformity along its product lines, and has been pushing DVD for quite some time.

Suggesting this move has nothing to me reguarding this a bloatware, unecesarry, ect. Though other people may differ with me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 23, 2002)

with a dvd, they could put the entire install plus all the iApps etc. plus the developer tools! it would be great! but they'd have to offer a cd version for the less fortunate...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 23, 2002)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

But booting from DVD wouldn't be possible, because a DVD has to be in the DVD format, which as far as I can tell, you can't boot from...

Am I right - or can you boot from a DVD?


----------



## Snowball (Jul 23, 2002)

Actually, as long as the low-level boot driver (i think it's in open firmware) can use the DVD drive as a boot device (unless you upgraded to a superdrive or something yourself) it should be possible to boot from a DVD. (I'm pretty sure it's possible, because the driver is independent of media type; it is the drive mechanism that matters to the driver)

Also, DVDs don't have to be in some kind of "DVD-format." They can be in HFS+ format, FAT32 format, DVD-Video format - basically any popular format like that. Hell, they can even be in UFS format!  Obviously, they can't be in an Audio CD format or VCD or anything CD-exclusive, but they can technically be in pretty much everything else!

and by the way, Happy Birthday! buy yourself an iPod!
(unless of course you lied on your macosx.com registration page, but you wouldn't do that because it's horribly immoral, right?  )


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2002)

Does it still come up with that awesome intro movie when you boot into OS X off of your HD?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 23, 2002)

the song in that is "sofa rockers" by, ummm... someone...
anyways, its a great song


----------



## cacarr1 (Jul 23, 2002)

Just wanted to let anyone who is considering installing 6C98 that I can no longer burn CD's in iTunes!  I don't know why this would happen...but it did (I'm not looking for any sympathy...I took the risk, I'll face to consequences).  Aside from that, it is very nice.   
BTW, if anyone knows a workaround to my problem, I wouldn't mind knowing (I'm just trying to put off a clean install...I know I have to at some point).  
Nice forums BTW...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 24, 2002)

Sofa Rockers is by Sofa Surfers.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## Holmes (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cacarr1 _
> *Just wanted to let anyone who is considering installing 6C98 that I can no longer burn CD's in iTunes!  I don't know why this would happen...but it did (I'm not looking for any sympathy...I took the risk, I'll face to consequences).  Aside from that, it is very nice.
> BTW, if anyone knows a workaround to my problem, I wouldn't mind knowing (I'm just trying to put off a clean install...I know I have to at some point).
> Nice forums BTW... *



I can't burn CD's PERIOD in 6c98.  I was snooping around my old system for the CD drivers so I could maybe fix it, but I couldn't find them.  I put a blank CD in the drive and it says my CD burner is not compatable.  But then how the hell did it detect I put in a blank CD in the first place?!?  Oh well, its still beta.


----------



## mccallister (Aug 1, 2002)

I have to install OSX frequently on  my college's machines.  Nothing irks me more than having to waste a lot of time downloading updates, rebooting, then having to download more updates (because to download update 2 you MUST have update 1 installed), rebooting, ad nauseum.

Does jaguar fix my pet peeve by allowing you to download all updates at one time from your current OS, even if you are 2 or 3 levels below the most recent OS version?

Thank god I recently got a 20GB firewire pocket drive and have made a special OSX bootup CD.....

Speaking of installing, what's the impression of netinstall?  I will be getting 100 G4s in about 3 weeks and don't want to endure all the updates when setting up 100 machines.  It would be much easier to create one image on a netinstall server and force that image on my new G4s.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 1, 2002)

There aren't any updates for Jaguar yet, so I don't think that anyone knows yet.


----------



## henksmets (Aug 9, 2002)

did you received those install cd's? Or did you burned them yourself.  

HOW to burn a bootable cd from an diskimage in OSX.


----------



## mccallister (Aug 9, 2002)

To make a bootable OSX CD, go to http://www.charlessoft.com/ and download his boot cd app (568k).

When you make the boot CD just drag whatever apps you want onto that boot CD (i.e. disk utility, diskcopy, norton, whatever).

The apps you drop will appear in the dock when you boot off of that CD.


----------



## cybergoober (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by henksmets _
> *did you received those install cd's? Or did you burned them yourself.
> 
> HOW to burn a bootable cd from an diskimage in OSX. *



I usually use Disk Copy. Just open Disk Copy and select Burn Image. Navigate to the image and click burn. When prompted enter a blank disc.


----------



## mccallister (Aug 9, 2002)

The beauty of charlessoft's boot CD is that it isn't an OSX installer.  You can make speciality bootup utility CDs.


----------

